

To be the best entrepreneur you must bag groceries - jfaghm
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/bcdb1951d860

======
teovall
I like this. Anyone can put groceries in a bag, but there's more complexity
there than one might think.

A bad bagger will just throw stuff in without thought. A good bagger will put
the heavy stuff at the bottom and fragile stuff at the top. An expert bagger
will do that but also keep cold items together, separate raw meat from
everything else, optimize the use of space, evenly distribute the weight
between the bags, keep the center of gravity as low as possible, and do it all
with a smile.

Most baggers never make it past good. It doesn't take talent. It doesn't take
strength, agility, or high intelligence. It takes a different way of viewing
the world. It takes having pride in your work, even when no one else cares.

Find the experts and hire them.

~~~
jfaghm
Thanks for sharing your thoughts, teovall. I love the analogy! I think in the
age of awards and accolades many have forgotten the value of an honest day's
work.

